# Fanes Farbmöglichkeiten



## JoeJackson (11. September 2011)

Hallo Forum & Alutech-Team!

Ich werde mich zwar höchstwahrscheinlich kommende Woche mal telefonisch bei Jürgen melden und um die ein oder andere kleine Auskunft bitten - um aber schonmal mit Hilfe der Webseite feststecken zu können, in welchem preislichen Rahmen ich mich mit dem Fanes-Rahmen bewege, wollte ich die einfachste Frage schonmal los werden:

Wie läuft das mit den Farben? Ich blicke hier nicht durch 
Das "Fanes-Design" für 119 dürfte ist z. B. der Look vom Produktfoto (weißer Rahmen mit schwarzen Decals). Bedeutet das, ich bekomme den Rahmen genau so (weiß + schwarz) oder kann ich mir hier meine RAL-Wunschfarben zusammenstellen, wie z. B. auf diesem Bild?


----------



## Moonboot42 (11. September 2011)

Du kannst die Farben jeweils selbst wählen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8665406&postcount=133


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeJackson (11. September 2011)

Das ist stark! Das braun-türkise Bike rückt damit in greifbare Nähe 
Danke


----------



## mockmaster (12. September 2011)

Ist mir auch auf der Homepage von Alutech aufgefallen - eine Übersicht von RAL-Farben (z.B. verlinkt) wäre nicht schlecht.

Jü würde sich wahrscheinlich eine Menge tel. Anfragen ersparen, denn nicht jeder potentielle Käufer liest hier im Forum.

Auch die Farbkombination zusammen mit der "Fell"-Lackierung ist auf der Homepage noch nicht zu sehen - was soll die Beflockung inkl. Lackierung kosten?

Weiß jemand wie viel schwerer die Lackierung den Rahmen macht im Gegensatz zum Eloxal bzw. Alu Raw oder gebürstet?

Gruß - Jürgen


----------



## JoeJackson (14. September 2011)

Habe gerade bei Alutech angerufen und zwei/drei Fragen gestellt, die mir wichtig waren - diese werden die Forums-Mitglieder bestimmt auch interessieren: 

1. Das aktuell auf der Eurobike vorgestellte Fanes wird ab Mitte Oktober ausgeliefert. Ausgenommen sind die neuen Carbon-Streben für den Hinterbau, die es erst ab Frühjahr geben wird. 

2. Das Fanes-Design gibt es in zwei Varianten (vergleicht einfach mal das aktuelle Bild auf der Webseite und die Bilder von der Eurobike). Und nochmal als Bestätigung, hier können die beiden Farben getrennt voneinander bestellt werden. Eine Überarbeitung des Shops in dieser Hinsicht wurde grade schon angedeutet. 

Ich habe jetzt dummerweise vergessen, nach der Beflockung zu fragen.


----------



## mockmaster (14. September 2011)

Jo - Danke für die Info.

Der Preis für die Fell-Variante wäre schon Interessant? Will Jü aber nicht deswegen nerven und ihn vom Schweissen abhalten

Wird sicher auf der Wildsau-Page eingestellt werden bzw. der Jü wird hier selber antworten.

Ich vermute mal, dass diese Fell-Beflockungs-Variante die teuerste Option sein wird seinen Rahmen unter Lack zu verstecken

Gruß - Jürgen

verkaufe Liteville 301 - siehe Bikemarkt!


----------



## Moonboot42 (14. September 2011)

Schreib ihm halt ne Mail, das stört ihn am wenigsten und poste die Antwort hier.

Hier noch ein Bild aus der Nähe vom Fell, da kann man es etwas besser erkennen.


----------



## ollo (14. September 2011)

endlich mal was zum Kuscheln am Rad, wenn es einen mal wieder abgelegt hat und es länger dauert bis einer kommt um einem hoch zu helfen  .......das blau gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut  vielleicht kommt das grau noch mal runter


----------



## pisskopp (14. September 2011)

habt ihr geraucht?


----------



## mockmaster (14. September 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Schreib ihm halt ne Mail, das stört ihn am wenigsten und poste die Antwort hier.
> 
> Hier noch ein Bild aus der Nähe vom Fell, da kann man es etwas besser erkennen.



--- So wirds gemacht  ---


----------



## derfreaker (15. September 2011)

JoeJackson schrieb:


> Habe gerade bei Alutech angerufen und zwei/drei Fragen gestellt, die mir wichtig waren - diese werden die Forums-Mitglieder bestimmt auch interessieren:
> 
> 1. Das aktuell auf der Eurobike vorgestellte Fanes wird ab Mitte Oktober ausgeliefert. Ausgenommen sind die neuen Carbon-Streben für den Hinterbau, die es erst ab Frühjahr geben wird.


@joejackson: da ich gestern mein freak verkauft habe, bin ich auf der suche nach einem enduro und das fanes ist auf jeden fall interessenmässig sprunghaft (auch weil auf der eurobike in natura gesehen) bei mir oben eingeschlagen. deshalb frage? dreht es sich hierbei um das fanes am oder das "normale" enduro? mein bikehändeler hat gestern auch mit jü tel. und hier war die aussage: fanes rahmen kommen erst in kw 45 (das wäre mitte november). will aber keine 3 monate auf was neues warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (15. September 2011)

Da scheint wohl das, was ende September gebastelt und im oktober ggfs zum lackierer geht,schon verkauft zu sein.

Kauf dir doch ein Liteville, da mußt du keine 3 Moante warten...sondern weißt es gar nicht wie lange du warten mußt, außer natürlich irgendwo beim Händler leigt noch ein Frame rum.


----------



## mockmaster (15. September 2011)

Ich denke das Warten lohnt sich - Alutech Fanes Enduro - ist halt noch ein Exote 

Was ist eigentlich die Aufschrift am Unterrohr der oben gezeigten Bilder vom blauen Alutechrahmen mit Fell. Ich dachte das Fell schützt das komplette Unterrohr und ist durchgängig aufgebracht. Oder ist das nur ein Designgag?

Gruß - Jürgen

verkaufe Liteville 301 - siehe Bikemarkt!


----------



## ollo (15. September 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Da scheint wohl das, was ende September gebastelt und im oktober ggfs zum lackierer geht,schon verkauft zu sein.
> 
> Kauf dir doch ein Liteville, da mußt du keine 3 Moante warten...sondern weißt es gar nicht wie lange du warten mußt, außer natürlich irgendwo beim Händler leigt noch ein Frame rum.




Pfui wie gehässig ...... .....................sind doch jetzt angekommen die 601 



@derfreaker

es sieht aus wie die ENDURO Fanes, da der Wippenhebel nicht ausgefräst ist. Schade das Du nicht warten kannst, es ist mehr als Lohnenswert auf eine Fanes zu warten.


----------



## ollo (15. September 2011)

mockmaster schrieb:


> Ich denke das Warten lohnt sich - Alutech Fanes Enduro - ist halt noch ein Exote
> 
> Was ist eigentlich die Aufschrift am Unterrohr der oben gezeigten Bilder vom blauen Alutechrahmen mit Fell. Ich dachte das Fell schützt das komplette Unterrohr und ist durchgängig aufgebracht. Oder ist das nur ein Designgag?
> 
> ...




na ALUTECH ......den Rest weiß nur der Jü


----------



## mockmaster (15. September 2011)

Ah jah jetzt hab ichs auch erkannt

Ich weiß nicht, ob man sich einen Hochfloorteppich ans Unterrohr kleben soll - ich krieg meinen im Wohnzimmer schon fast nicht sauber

Gruß - Jürgen

verkaufe Liteville 301 - siehe Bikemarkt!


----------



## JoeJackson (15. September 2011)

derfreaker schrieb:


> @joejackson: da ich gestern mein freak verkauft habe, bin ich auf der suche nach einem enduro und das fanes ist auf jeden fall interessenmässig sprunghaft (auch weil auf der eurobike in natura gesehen) bei mir oben eingeschlagen. deshalb frage? dreht es sich hierbei um das fanes am oder das "normale" enduro? mein bikehändeler hat gestern auch mit jü tel. und hier war die aussage: fanes rahmen kommen erst in kw 45 (das wäre mitte november). will aber keine 3 monate auf was neues warten.



Es ging um den Fanes Enduro-Rahmen. Mehr kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Aussage gestern war definitiv: Lieferung Mitte Oktober. Ich werde ohnehin so bestellen, dass ich den rahmen im Dezember zum schrauben da habe - wäre also vorerst nicht von einer längeren Lieferzeit betroffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfreaker (15. September 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> Pfui wie gehässig ...... .....................sind doch jetzt angekommen die 601
> 
> 
> 
> ...


können schon, blos nicht wollen. ist schon blöd, vom 160 mm enduro auf ein kleines am mit 120 mm umzusteigen. auch wenn`s nur für ein paar monate sind


----------



## ollo (15. September 2011)

mockmaster schrieb:


> Ah jah jetzt hab ichs auch erkannt
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, ob man sich einen Hochfloorteppich ans Unterrohr kleben soll - ich krieg meinen im Wohnzimmer schon fast nicht sauber
> 
> ...




liegt nur am Elektrischen Besen....... und nein ich habe nichts mit Vorwerk Staubsaugern zu tun 


@derfreaker,
ja Ärgerlich, verbuch die 120 mm Zeit einfach als Back to the Roots, das muß einfach mal sein und schult die Fahrtechnik


----------



## mockmaster (15. September 2011)

Bin momentan auch hin- und hergerissen in Sachen Farbauswahl. 
Da nützt es mir nichts wenn ich die RAL-Farben auf einem kleinen Kästchen anklicke und der Rahmen dann virtuell diese Farbe annimmt und dann auch noch bei einem anderen Hersteller wie z.B. Liteville - ist zwar eine schöne Animation, aber echte Bilder so wie die Fanes-Rahmen bei der Eurobike sind mir da schon lieber. Auch die Farbkombinationen würde ich gerne auf "Echt"-Fotos sehen!

Und dann gefällt mir aber auch noch Alu raw bzw. gebürtstet, oder doch lieber eine knallige Farbe

Wie schlägt die Lackierung bei Alutech auf das Rahmengewicht? Ca. 200 - 300 g - keine Ahnung!

Gruß - Jürgen

verkaufe Liteville 301 - siehe Bikemarkt


----------



## ollo (15. September 2011)

ja ja Fragen über Fragen, ein Problem jagt das andere   aber und das ist das angenehme, eine Pulverung über Alutech ist nicht teuer und ausgehend von Raw, kann dann jedes Jahr (Theoretisch) eine neue Farbe an das Rad, letztendlich ist es keine Entscheidung für eine Farbe für immer und ewig....... Farbe halt je nach Saison 
200- 300g kommt schon hin inkl. Klarlack




es ging mir aber nicht anders   und das Hellblau der Messe Fanes ist schon mehr als einen Gedanken wert


----------



## mockmaster (15. September 2011)

^

auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## Moonboot42 (15. September 2011)

Irre ich, oder würden Bilder aller Varianten das Problem auch nicht lösen, vielleicht sogar verschärfen.


----------



## mockmaster (15. September 2011)

Nein - das würde schon weiterhelfen - da kann man dann schön aussuchen und die Freundin mit dem besseren Geschmack entscheidet dann;-)

Bei Treck - Spezialiced od. Ghost oder sonst wo kann man pro Jahr und pro Modell ja teilweise nur zwischen zwei Farboptionen wählen - wenn überhaupt.

Hier hat man die Möglichkeit ein sehr individuelles Bike zusammenzustellen und das zu einem erschwinglichen Preis! Ich hoffe das bleibt so!

Gruß - Jürgen


----------



## M8184 (15. September 2011)

Beflockung ist mittlerweile übrigens bei der Fanes auswählbar, kostet 249 Euro Aufpreis.


----------



## ollo (16. September 2011)

M8184 schrieb:


> Beflockung ist mittlerweile übrigens bei der Fanes auswählbar, kostet 249 Euro Aufpreis.



ja ja...es war schon immer etwas Teurer Fell zu tragen


----------



## Moonboot42 (16. September 2011)

mockmaster schrieb:


> Nein - das würde schon weiterhelfen - da kann man dann schön aussuchen und die Freundin mit dem besseren Geschmack entscheidet dann;-)
> 
> Bei Treck - Spezialiced od. Ghost oder sonst wo kann man pro Jahr und pro Modell ja teilweise nur zwischen zwei Farboptionen wählen - wenn überhaupt.
> 
> ...



Ja, das meine ich, es mangelt nicht an Alternativen oder Bildern, sondern der Entscheidung. Hab auch, als ich lange Zeit auf den Rahmen gewartet hab, zu viel rumgeraten, wöchentlich änderten sich die Favoriten und die Varianten Anzahl nahm eher zu als ab. Als der Rahmen dann fertig war, mußte ich mich entscheiden und da gings dann ganz schnell, da ich auch noch Parameter wei Haltbarkeit und Gewicht andersgewichtet hab. Mit den Worten von Henry Ford: Die Farbe ist egal, Hauptsache Schwarz.
Die "Qual der Wahl" hat man bei anderen nicht, kann auch ein Vorteil sein. Wenn man das Rad dann hat, ist die Farbe eh egal, wenns gut fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mockmaster (16. September 2011)

Nein!!!

Die Farbe ist eben nicht egal

Dann kommt die Style-Polizei und lässt mich nicht weiterfahren

Gruß - Jürgen

verkaufe Liteville 301 - siehe Bikemarkt


----------



## Vogelsberger (18. September 2011)

Jaja, zuviele Optionen erschweren den Kauf nur, sagt auch Tim Ferris.


----------



## mockmaster (20. September 2011)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den Optionen Alu raw (unbehandelt) und Aluminium gebürstet? Wird bei der Version Alu gebürstet anschließend noch Klarlack auf den Rahmen aufgebracht

Gruß - Jürgen


----------



## ollo (20. September 2011)

mockmaster schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den Optionen Alu raw (unbehandelt) und Aluminium gebürstet? Wird bei der Version Alu gebürstet anschließend noch Klarlack auf den Rahmen aufgebracht
> 
> Gruß - Jürgen




guckst Du hier ......ab #3169

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=477249&page=127


----------



## mockmaster (20. September 2011)

Danke

Gruß - Jürgen


----------



## Maxilainen (30. November 2011)

@ollo: Ich habe Deinen Link gelesen bezüglich "gebürstet". 
Auf den gebürsteten Rahmen kommt also keine, in irgendeiner Form, versiegelnde Schicht, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe? 
Kann ich also davon ausgehen, dass der gebürstete Rahmen, genauso wie ein raw-Rahmen nach einiger Zeit dunkler und matter wird und dann wieder nachpoliert(?) werden müsste, wollte man ihn im Urzustand haben? Das wären dann 119,- Aufpreis für ein "temporäres" Finish...
Andererseits wird der Fanes ja nicht mehr in raw verkauft (habe gerade bei Alutech nachgefragt), was mir eigentlich am liebsten gewesen wäre.


----------



## Vogelsberger (30. November 2011)

Sorglos&Leicht: elox

Schick und schutzbedürftig: Pulver

Früher oder später Pflegeintensiv: Raw&gebürstet.


----------



## ollo (30. November 2011)

Maxilainen schrieb:


> @ollo: Ich habe Deinen Link gelesen bezüglich "gebürstet".
> Auf den gebürsteten Rahmen kommt also keine, in irgendeiner Form, versiegelnde Schicht, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe?
> Kann ich also davon ausgehen, dass der gebürstete Rahmen, genauso wie ein raw-Rahmen nach einiger Zeit dunkler und matter wird und dann wieder nachpoliert(?) werden müsste, wollte man ihn im Urzustand haben? Das wären dann 119,- Aufpreis für ein "temporäres" Finish...
> Andererseits wird der Fanes ja nicht mehr in raw verkauft (habe gerade bei Alutech nachgefragt), was mir eigentlich am liebsten gewesen wäre.




jup so ist es ....in allen punkten


----------



## Maxilainen (30. November 2011)

Wobei ich nicht verstehe, warum die Rahmen nicht mehr in raw verkauft werden. Wenn man freie Farbwahl hat, so heißt das doch, dass der Rahmen erst dann gepulvert wird, wenn man ihn bestellt, er also bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt "raw" auf Lager liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (30. November 2011)

kumma hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8869586#post8869586

alle raw Rahmen waren gebürstete


----------

